# One of Our Members Lost His Shop



## rip18 (Jan 15, 2016)

One of our frequent posters from years gone by (who still stops in fairly often), Lee Woodie (http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=23112), lost his shop with his working tools and lot of his families' keepsakes in it earlier this week through a fire.

He'll probably strangle me long distance for sharing this, but there's a GoFundMe page set up if anybody is inclined to help out:  https://www.gofundme.com/5tj2aupw


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for making us aware Rip.  Hate to hear this and to see the shop ruins.  I have visited there and Lee was mighty proud of his tools!  Has to be a major loss.


----------



## carver (Jan 15, 2016)

Man,I sure hate to hear this,thanks rip


----------

